# Surefire Minibeast



## jonman007 (Mar 8, 2006)

I know it's still a concept but does anyone have any info about it. Like how many lumens will it put out and for how long? And an approximate price (if released)? Seems like a truly awesome light! If it is released, i'm hoping it won't be well outside my budget... but I have a horrible feeling it will be.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 8, 2006)

Well ... for me this is the one light I want the most for now. And *if* it will be released for us mere civilians ... the price will be something not so funny I guess.
BUT ... as I said ... it is the one light for 2006.

IIRC it is a Li-Ion driven 35W HID that can be overdriven to 50W in a very very small light. Additional 5mm LEDs provide a low-beam, which is excessively cool, actually morphing this light into a general purpose light, as the runtimes for the HID won't be too long I guess.

bernie


----------



## cobra-ak (Mar 8, 2006)

I am afraid to ask how many 123's it will take.


----------



## jtice (Mar 8, 2006)

Im with Kiessling,

the MiniBeeast is THE light I really really want,
but I know that it will be way out of my price range anyway. 

I have been wanting something about that size, and instant strike.

~John


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 8, 2006)

Li-Ion


----------



## CLHC (Mar 8, 2006)

Exactly what has been mentioned above. I'm sure that it'll be way above and beyond my pay grade! :huh: 

—Enjoy!


----------



## jonman007 (Mar 8, 2006)

I see i'm not the only one who 'needs' this light  Yeah if I could only have one light this year it would be this one. I think the combination of leds and being rechargable make the minibeast really versatile and just sooo awesome. Would definately justify selling my m6. Do you think we are talking many thousands$$$ i.e i'll never be able to afford it? I just don't wanna get my hopes up...


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe they'll come out with a Nitrolon version for $97. I think they might sell a lot of those...


----------



## maxilux (Mar 9, 2006)

20x CR123 !!!!!!, Hey you print Money youself??

It looks very well, but it is not for normal use, i think.


----------



## tino_ale (Mar 9, 2006)

Any pic of this monster yet?


----------



## maxilux (Mar 9, 2006)

search: minibeast, and you will find all you want.


----------



## seery (Dec 29, 2006)

It's been nearly 10 months. Does anybody have any updates or insider info on
the Mini-Beast?

We are still waiting on our two Beast II's to be released/delivered.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## billhess (Dec 29, 2006)

is this it


http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-beast-rechargeable-flashlight-br1.html


http://www.servicelighting.com/catalog_product.cfm?prod=SF16057


----------



## NAW (Dec 29, 2006)

billhess said:


> is this it
> 
> 
> http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-beast-rechargeable-flashlight-br1.html
> ...


 
Thats the Surefire Beast II. The Mini Beast is going to be a smaller HID light than that. 

Steven (TacticalSupply) said on a thread over on flashlight forums that the base pay of the Mini Beast was going to be $4160... this was back in September though.


----------



## seery (Dec 30, 2006)

NAW -Thanks for the lead. Going to drop Steven a PM to see if he has any
more info/updates.


NAW said:


> Steven (TacticalSupply) said on a thread over on flashlight forums that the base pay of the Mini Beast was going to be $4160... this was back in September though.


----------

